# Does your 'poo sleep in bed with you?



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

As the title says, does your cockapoo sleep in bed with you at night? If not, where does he/she sleep?

Benny sleeps in bed at night. Which bed depends on who's home. My parents usually have first priority. But sometimes he'll sleep with my sister if she's home. The only time he sleeps with me is if no one else is home.

He chooses who he sleeps with, by the way. He certainly has his own priorities.


----------



## Lynn-n-pops (May 26, 2009)

Poppy sleeps in my bed  my hubby is not always keen but soon as lights out shes straioght under the covers Blesss her


----------



## brookiee (Nov 5, 2009)

Lexi sleeps with me in my bed. As soon as the light go out she is on my bed and right beside me falling asleep. And when she wants to go to bed earlier than I do she will go cry at my bedroom door and sometimes i'll open the door for her and she'll go to sleep and wait for me to get tehre.


----------



## paasen2002 (Nov 19, 2009)

My Sally sleeps with us. She has to play for 5 minutes with hubby. She is so funny,she jumps all over him when he is laying down. We laugh so hard.Then she is ready for bed and so are we.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the girls sleep in their crate together, i sometimes have them in my room but the get out as i still shair with my youngest brother and he gets up in the midle of the night. 

but my other brother is supost to be moving out end of december beginning of january, so im hoping to get a big bed for my room when i get it back to myself so i meight get them more often.


----------



## rbstoops (Sep 6, 2009)

Odie sleeps in bed with me on my left side. I have a little pillow for him. After I get in bed he comes over to the my side and paws me to let me know that he's there and I lift him up onto the bed because our bed is to tall for him to jump up on.


----------



## progressivetruth (Jan 21, 2010)

Oreo does sleep with me. He will play with a toy, while the reading lamp is on. Once I turn the lamp off, he will get under the covers, ground himself to me (he has to touch) and go to sleep. Now that he is 3yr old, sometimes he will get off the bed and sleep by the door, like he is on guard duty. But if I get up in the middle of the night, he will get right back in bed with me.


----------



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

Murphy sleeps in his crate next to my bed.


----------



## newdogmommy (Jan 3, 2010)

Ben sleeps only in his crate which is just beside my side of the bed.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Shy'lo and D'Artagnan (her father) sleep in bed with me, like rbstoops I also have a pillow for them. I used to use it, but now they have claimed it lol.


----------

